
Catalog Reveals NSA Has Back Doors for Numerous Devices - SPIEGEL ONLINE - ethana
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/catalog-reveals-nsa-has-back-doors-for-numerous-devices-a-940994.html#spRedirectedFrom=www&referrrer=
======
ColinWright
The main discussion is here[0], with additional submissions here[1], here[2],
and here[3]. There are more.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6979457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6979457)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6979483](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6979483)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6979600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6979600)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6980672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6980672)

